# Name Ταζή



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know where does this first name come from, since I heard it for the first time related to a philologist called Ταζή Πετροπούλου.

Greetings

Carlos M.S.


----------



## Tassos

This is one of the new fancy and "creative" nicknames that girls sometimes use or are given by their parents (mostly in order to "hide" their true name which to them sounds too old and traditional). This one though, I've never heard before and for the life of me I cannot guess where it comes from.


----------



## cougr

It would be a fair theory, Tassos, were it not for the fact that she was born in 1920.


----------



## velisarius

I can only offer a guess, for what it's worth. Perhaps it's Anastasia.

Correction, maybe it's "Tazi-Petropoulou" if she is a married lady, in which case the second name is that of her husband.


----------



## sotos

Sounds like jewish or other non-Greek (sur)name.


----------



## shawnee

She's Zakynthian, which suggests an Italian provenance, but that only leads to the male name, Tazio.


----------



## Tassos

Sorry! I regretfully admit my ignorance ...


----------

